# Fiat Wheels on X244 Cabs



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

I wanted you all to know that we have been informed that the Michelin 215/75 R16C 113Q "XC Camping" tyres are no longer available. These were fitted to the X244 Fiat cabs.

The replacement tyres are Michelin Agilis 2 Camping Green X, 215/75R16C 113Q. These are available now and are a direct replacement and you can have a mix of both tyres on your vehicle. 

Regards
Kath


----------

